# Painting Rooms with Round Corner Bead



## mrowland (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi, I know what you mean. I just saw a house yesterday with the rounded corners and arches and some rooms were painted different colors. Some rooms looked as if they were just taped off BEFORE the curve started into the other room. However in some rooms, it just looked as if they just brushed the paint on before the curve and arch started into the next room. Hard to explain, I hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Congratulations!

As for yor question, I'm not sure
Round corner bead should still have lines to follow, but you may have to go to the next trim piece

If you are talking about arches with not trim (doors and such) then it can be tricky

W/o seeing it, or maybe pictures, it would be hard to say what the best course is off-hand


----------



## leafyme (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

There is no trim in the house except for baseboards and doorways that have doors . All the open doorways are arched with rounded corner bead and every corner in the house has the rounded bead as well. 

I guess the only area of the house that would really need definition between rooms with the rounded bead would be the kitchen, the livingroom and the diningroom.

Here are some photos to give a better idea.

The first one is an example of the arched doorways with the rounded corner bead.

The second shows how the kitchen is adjacent to the living room, the doorway with the round bead will make it difficult to define the boundaries between the rooms with paint (compared to the squared corners)


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Interesting
I still see lines, they are just not "traditional" that's all
The arch would have to belong to one room or the other
Look at walls, not rooms
Many colors will be in more than one "room"
You'd want to use the ceiling
It would be fun to work with this..there are many options
Many angles and other odd things
True you won't have a "blue room" and a "yellow room"
But that's kind of the point with these kinds of walls/rooms

That grate behind the guitar, it really, really, needs to be wall color not trim


----------



## leafyme (Jul 23, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Interesting
> I still see lines, they are just not "traditional" that's all
> The arch would have to belong to one room or the other
> Look at walls, not rooms
> ...


 
That's kinda what I was thinking. I'll have to continue some colours into the next room and perhaps use the corners of the rooms as the end of one colour and the start of the next. 

Yeah, that cold air return grate is really an eye sore, camouflaging it with paint is probably a good idea.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## outsideart (Aug 18, 2008)

There is a new tool made specifically for this problem. I tried it on my house and am very happy with the results. The tool actually blends the two colors on the corner. I got mine at Amazon, it's called blendmate.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Slick? I thought you or PW posted a pic of a piece of bullnose a while back with a hole drilled in the middle of the round where a pencil was inserted. The piece was then pulled down the corner with the pencil leaving a mark to use as a guide for painting.
Very neat and simple looking gadget. Must have been PW or someone else.


----------



## greenflash (Aug 17, 2008)

outsideart said:


> There is a new tool made specifically for this problem. I tried it on my house and am very happy with the results. The tool actually blends the two colors on the corner. I got mine at Amazon, it's called blendmate.












Wow, that is really cool! :thumbsup: If only I had a house with modern rounded corners. Thanks for the tip, I'll remember it.


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

Something to consider when deciding where colour goes in your archways... traffic flow. So... if you usually walk from the family room to the kitchen, the inside arch should be painted the colour of the family room. If the flow is pretty much the same in and out of a space, then you look at how the room was designed to flow - for example, does the family room invite you into the kitchen (like yours does in the photo above)... then the arch should be painted the colour of the family room. Hope that makes sense!!!!

As for the corner bead - I usually have my painters create a line down the centre of the curve... but I LOVE that corner tool shared by Greenflash!


----------

